
Show HN: Generate names like Snapchat, Evernote, PayPal for your next project - varunmohapatra
https://namewink.com/?ref=hn3
======
mtm7
Nice work. I like the design, and the names you generate are better than
others I've seen on similar sites.

Question – why is "anrdoezrs.net" prepended to all of the buy links? (I'm
assuming it's an affiliate link?) I use an extension (uBlock Origin) that
flags it.

~~~
varunmohapatra
Thanks for checking it out! and the kind words. Yes, those are affiliate
links. They just redirect you to whatever registrar you select in the
settings. I guess I'll have to find an alternate method for such extensions.

------
sigmaprimus
Good concept I think it could be improved by running the given word through a
thesaurus rather than just adding prefixes and suffixes.

~~~
varunmohapatra
yes, I'm already working on generating with synonyms. Thanks for checking it
out.

------
gcmptra
Love it!

